# Cannot find the declaration of element



## Samson_Miller (4. Dez 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung wurde in dem Forum schon einmal diskutiert. Leider ohne Erfolg und auch Google bringt nichts Sinnvolles zu tage. Ich habe ein XML-Dokument mit folgendem Aufbau:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<project 
 xmlns="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0" 
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
 xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0 BMTModelSpecification.xsd">



</project>
```

Ich habe keine Möglichkeit das XML-Dokument zu verändern. Ich habe zum Validieren eine eigene XSD geschrieben die folgendermaßen aussieht:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<xsd:schema 
 targetNamespace="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0" 
 xmlns="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0" 
 elementFormDefault="qualified">



</xsd:schema>
```

Mit foldendem Java-Code versuche ich das XML-Dokument mit meinem eigenen XSD-Schema zu validieren:


```
SAXBuilder saxBuilder = new SAXBuilder("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser", true);
			saxBuilder.setFeature("http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema", true);


			File file = new File("C:/Program Files/model.xml");
			FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(file);

			File xsdFile = new File("C:/Program Files/testxsd.xsd");
			//String projectNS = "http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0";
			saxBuilder.setProperty("http://apache.org/xml/properties/schema/external-noNamespaceSchemaLocation",xsdFile.toURL().toString() );
			
			Document doc = saxBuilder.build(fis);
```

Leider bekomme ich da immer die Fehlermeldung:


```
org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException: Error on line 5: cvc-elt.1: Cannot find the declaration of element 'project'.
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Murray (4. Dez 2008)

Taucht "project" denn in Deiner Schema-Datei auf?


----------



## Samson_Miller (4. Dez 2008)

ja tut es:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<xsd:schema
 targetNamespace="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0"
 xmlns="http://www.developer.cognos.com/schemas/bmt/60/0"
 elementFormDefault="qualified">

  <xsd:element name="project">
    <xsd:complexType>

       

    </xsd:complexType>
  </xsd:element>
</xsd:schema>
```


----------

